# WIP-Mini skull



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I am going to try the sculpting thing again. I am making a mini skull, very mini skull. Here is the start of it. Its super rough at the moment but it coming along fine so far. Here are some close ups of the teeth. I hope I can finish this by next weekend so I can mold it. Man, tiny teeth are hard to make!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Ya rough...?.? 

Looks great to me. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Your "super rough" mini skull is better than any finished skull I've attempted Guess I better keep practicing:googly: It does look great so far and I am amazed at how much detail you can get on such a small piece. Very much looking forward to the finished mini skull!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man that is really well done, the detail is awesome! Did you sculpt it yourself, and out of what? Great job!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Count me as another saying your super-rough beats my finished. Good giggley. That's a lot of detail for a skull barely larger than a quarter. What kind of tools are you using? And certainly not naked eye? Don't say naked eye or I shall have to send the Witch-Finder after ye.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mini props definitely pose challenges out of proportion to their size, but you're kicking butt on this one. It's soooo cute, in a skeletal kind of way


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Man do I feel old? How can you see what you are doing? I think it looks great!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I shouldn't be surprised, but you have an exceptional understanding of the forms of a skull :xbones:
I can't wait to see how this progresses


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Update, came back to the shoppe and did some more. happy with the teeth, the head needs a little shape but I think I will be able to finish it sooner than I thought. Here ar some more, newer pics. thanks for the awesome comments!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So what's your plans for this guy.
Nice job on the quarter too, it looks real.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Look great. I could imagine a lot of uses if you reproduce a bunch of them via casting.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

howlin mad jack said:


> Man that is really well done, the detail is awesome! Did you sculpt it yourself, and out of what? Great job!!


Yes, I am sculpting it. I am useing Klean Klay, natural-firm



Rahnefan said:


> Count me as another saying your super-rough beats my finished. Good giggley. That's a lot of detail for a skull barely larger than a quarter. What kind of tools are you using? And certainly not naked eye? Don't say naked eye or I shall have to send the Witch-Finder after ye.


Thanks, I am using my eyes. I am like 8 inches away though! I am using some dental tools and an exacto knife and a stif paint brush and rubbing alcohol.



Bone Dancer said:


> So what's your plans for this guy.
> Nice job on the quarter too, it looks real.


I am going to mold and cast it if it turns out well. Then....not sure. Maybe some fridge magnets and freebies for people who buy my skulls. Free crap is always a good thing!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

So cool! & possibly a Freebie! I am so a customer now!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking awesome so far. You are 'da master of 'da skulls!


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks great is it goona be a bottle top for a witches brew?


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I think he just made an extra large quarter! lol JK. That is really awesome!!! I see stick shift knob making in your future! That would make a nice one!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Once you get this one done and molded, sign me up as your first paying customer for the little guy. I think I shall call him Tim. 

Great work Scourge!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome!
You have got some mad sculpting skills going on there sir! 
Working in such detail at that scale is tricky.
Thats so freaking cool!
You have some great stuff on Etsy! I've got a shop on there too, haven't got around to putting anything up there yet though...:cheeseton:


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

So is this what you do all day? Make awesome-ly cool skulls and such then tease us with the results?  I love the results anyway.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Brilliant work, as always! Looking great so far.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

The Archivist said:


> So is this what you do all day? Make awesome-ly cool skulls and such then tease us with the results?  I love the results anyway.


Hahahahahaha, I actually do just make skulls all day. I molded and casted the mini skull today. I couldn't wait any longer. It was killing me! I have so little patience. Sure, I could have spent another week, refining the shape, adding details and this and that but, I didn't. The reality is that it's not going to be something I sell, it was just a fun little project. And now I have a tiny skull mold to use for god knows what, LOL. I am sure I will put them in skull orders that go out as a freebie, I am sure who ever gets them will be like, what the heck is this good for? I will take some pics later when I get a chance.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

You could make awesome key chains with this! I've seen little key chain parts at Hobby Lobby for cheap, just screw one in the top of the skull and viola! 

:biggrineton: I'd buy one!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

The keychain is a good idea! Here are some I casted, didn't have time to really paint one yet. I just kind of slaped some paint to see how the color took. I will paint some up tomorrow. Anyway, here are some pics to see scale next to large skull and a baby skull. They are cute, useless but cute. They are kind of ping pong like, LOL!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Useless!?! Are you kidding. Folks are looking for small skulls for their PVC fence posts. Add a piece of round dowel or something to the underside of the skulls that would allow it to slip onto the top of a PVC pipe and it's ready to go.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These would be perfect for a Halloween grab bag of treats, an antenna topper for a car, a computer monitor sitter (since the flat panels are thinner), the afore-mentioned key chain, a pendant, a decoration to hang off a purse strap (I currently have a small T. rex on mine), and any of a number of other things. That makes them cute AND useful


----------

